# Maracyn coppersafe



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey everyone. i have a 75 gallon tank that was struck with Ich about a week or so ago after adding two new clown loaches. i had also only had an emperior 400 as the filter. i went to the lfs and they gave me quick cure with i used as directed. not all my fish showed signes of ich but the clowns (3) and balas(2) did.i treated the water as directed along with raising the temp to 82/84 degrees and added the proper salt and it seemed to take care of (most) of the problem. i did a few 25% water changes as directed but i could still see minor spots on the clowns and the larger of the clowns was still covered and also seemed to be infected with Velvet. i got a tad bit nervous using this for so long so the first thing i did was i wnet and purchased a canister filter to help with the filtration and becuase it would be easier in the long run. i also purchased some coppersafe. the directions for the coppersafe stated that it would last for one month. now all my fish are once again active and eating (clowns included) but i still see the white spots on the clowns and im starting to see smaller white spots back on the balas although there are not nearly as many as before. my question is with the coppersafe is it one dose per month or should i just USE it for a month? i know i need to add a bit per water change but i wasnt sure if i could add more to the tank again or just wait? i know the ich has to cycle and that the cure only works once the ich drops off the body so could the new spots just be from the breeding ich and will the coppersafe take care of that too with what i already put in the tank or should i also be using the quick cure too? i dont want to over medicate but i want to be sure what im doing will work! i was also thinking about getting a couple of wood shrimp but cant becuase of the coppersafe. how long should i wait before getting these and will they just be food for my balas/rope fish? they get about 4 inches from what i read and just dont want to spend the money if it means a meal for another fish!

thanks in advance.


----------



## RN1888 (Mar 31, 2010)

**

I have the same problem in my 50 galon tank I have 4 gouramis 6 Giagiant Danios 2 Red tail shrks 2 betas male and female 2 molly dalmation 1 black gost and 2 clown loaches and about 15 gost srimps xDjajaja 

and I have ich since like 4 weeks ago I try ich Clear and ich Cure something like that it didnt work and just turn the wather blue -_- and finally i used cooper safe and it cured all my fish and since then all of them seem to be ich inmune and they never get ich  its just 3 days ago my clown loaches and my Black gost started to get ich they have like 20 spots now but all of the other ones are fine I dont know if to put again coppersafe or what because the other ones are just fine x3


----------



## Merf (Feb 24, 2009)

Psst, this thread is 4 years old.


----------

